# Las Vegas City Center



## EZ-ED (Nov 30, 2009)

To open tomorrow 

Being talked about on Bloomberg TV along with mentions of the Cosmopolitan although I missed what was said about the Cosmo.


----------



## Karen G (Dec 2, 2009)

This guide was in the paper today.  I'm really looking forward to going down there and checking things out.  It looks very cool.

Here's the story on the front page today.


----------



## davesdog (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm across the street at Polo now.  The main driveway is still blocked. The shopping part is supposed to open tomorrow.   I will keep an eye on it since I'm in a strip facing room.  I'll report back later.   Hope to make it to the Polo annual meeting tomorrow  12/4.


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 3, 2009)

I love maps to things. 

Here is the map to this:  http://www.citycenter.com/maps-overview


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 3, 2009)

davesdog said:


> I'm across the street at Polo now.  The main driveway is still blocked. The shopping part is supposed to open tomorrow.   I will keep an eye on it since I'm in a strip facing room.  I'll report back later.   Hope to make it to the Polo annual meeting tomorrow  12/4.



If you're at the meeting, be sure and ask them what they plan on doing with the water treatment system and how they plan on paying for it.


----------



## davesdog (Dec 4, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> If you're at the meeting, be sure and ask them what they plan on doing with the water treatment system and how they plan on paying for it.



   They did talk about the water treatment system, mostly on what they already did, and how much it cost.  Meeting was pretty much of a sham. They kept saying they didn't have time to discuss, owners issues until after the meeting. But in the new business discussion they took 10+ mnutes to show every new resort added to the Club, and show pictures of them.  I felt like asking for my prize since it seemed like a sales meeting.

   I'm uploading videos from the Center City openings.  Crystals on opening day 12/3/09, was not very crowded.  I just got my first video camers 2 days ago, and an uploading with dial up, sorry sorry if they are not the best!  Go to  http://www.youtube.com/user/davesdog402  to see any.   I will upload some thru out the week.  

Dave


----------



## Karen G (Dec 15, 2009)

*time lapse video of City Center construction*

Today's paper had a link to this time lapse video  of the construction of City Center. It's very interesting. Click on the little icon in the lower right corner to make it go to full screen.


----------



## Karen G (Dec 15, 2009)

*Got to check out City Center*

Thanks to a generous Tugger we're going to get to spend a few nights at the Marriott Grande Chateau.  Today we went down to see the timeshare and check out City Center.  Here are some pictures. Not all the high end stores are open in Crystals, the shopping area, but it is impressive. Lots of cool features to see.  Aria, the only one of the hotels that has a casino, will open at midnight tomorrow. We hope to get acquainted with that place toward the end of the week.


----------



## Karen G (Dec 19, 2009)

*Aria*

Spent some time at Aria, the only casino in City Center. What a fabulous looking place.  The architecture, finishings, fabrics, lighting, and everything else that went into that project is just amazing. There's something interesting at every turn.  We ate in the buffet and the food was delicious, but we still think the M Resort buffet is the best in town and the price is better.  Aria's was $19.99 for lunch. The Sports Book is a great looking space, too, with gigantic screens and comfortable leather seating.

The Mandarin Oriental Hotel is beautiful as well. They have an interesting Tea Lounge with great views and a nice looking afternoon tea.  The bar next to it has impressive views, too. We talked with one of the servers in the restaurant MOzen, and he told us a lot about the menu. That will be a place to go for special occasions.


----------



## shagnut (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh my, it looks beautiful. Guess I'll need to make a trip back to Vegas!! shaggy


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 20, 2009)

shagnut said:


> Oh my, it looks beautiful. Guess I'll need to make a trip back to Vegas!! shaggy



We've exchange our Vegas ownerships for the last two years. Looks like we may go back in 2011.........maybe. I'm not sure a new, big, fancy hotel is enough.


----------

